# Ein Anfänger will einen Webserver



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

So hallo erstmal,

ich hab mich vor 5 Minuten angemeldet hier weil ihr jetzt wirklich meine aller letzte Hoffnung seid! Ich habe folgenden Wunsch:

Ich möchte von mir zu Hause aus auf einem Windows 98SE Rechner, einen Webserver (PHP und MySQL fähig wenn möglich) mit meiner Homepage laufen zu lassen. Ich habe bereits eine .de Domain (http://www.kaigraf.de) und möchte ebenfalls wissen was ich machen muss um eine Weiterleitung von dieser Adresse auf meinen in der Wohnung stehehnden Rechner zu machen. Mir ist bekannt das bei meiner DSL-Flat von T-Online die IP nach jedem einwählen anders ist. Es währe also extrem nett, wenn ihr mir hier schritt für schritt erklären könntet wie man das bewerkstelligen kann.

Wenn ihr es schaft mich dadurch zu lotsen werde ich eine Tutorial auf meiner Homepage online Stellen das es dann auch anderen ermöglicht auf die Infos zuzugreifen!, so dass ihr alle weiteren Leute mit dieser Frage dann auf das Tutorial verweisen könnt. 

Ich bin euch jetzt schon mal dankbar dafür, wenn ihr es schaft! Bei Fragen: einfach hier posten, ich antworte dann sofort!,

vielen Dank Kai Graf
Webmaster von www.kaigraf.de


----------



## danube (9. Oktober 2003)

Hol dir lieber Webspace


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

Habe ich 50 Mb die reichen auch, aber mein Problem ist der Traffic! Ich möchte es wenns geht so einrichten wie oben beschrieben! (so schwierig kann das doch nicht sein, oder?!)


----------



## Tim C. (9. Oktober 2003)

Es ist evtl nicht all zu schwierig, allerdings ist die Performance auf Grund deines "langsamen" DSL Anschluss mehr als dürftig, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Telekom (z.B.) sowas per AGB glaube ich verbietet.

Von diversen Sicherheitstechnischen lücken mal gar nicht erst gesprochen.


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

Das mit der Sicherheit ist mir relativ egal da der Rechner dann nur als Homepage-Rechner laufen würde!, und in den AGBs steht es nicht drinnen (habe mir extra die Mühe gemacht sie durchzulesen *das war arbeit*). Du sagtest es währe nicht so schwierig kannst du mir was genaueres sagen?


----------



## danube (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai Graf _
> *Habe ich 50 Mb die reichen auch, aber mein Problem ist der Traffic! Ich möchte es wenns geht so einrichten wie oben beschrieben! (so schwierig kann das doch nicht sein, oder?!) *



Das 50mb Paket bei Domainfactory hat doch unlimitierten Traffic!? Wieviel verbraucht deine Seite denn bitte?

Sowas wegen einer Seite und mit DSL zu machen ist viel zu übertrieben und zu langsam. Ausserdem: Denk mal an die Stromkosten....


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

Der Strom ist egal! Das mit dem Traffic ist so: meine Page verbraucht circa 30gig pro Monat also sehr viel und ab 20 ist das bei domainfactory dann auch gesperrt!


Kannst du mir nicht helfen?


----------



## danube (9. Oktober 2003)

Auf apachefriends.de ein LAMP Server runterladen+installieren.
Dich bei http://www.dyndns.org anmelden.
Deinem Provider bei der deine Domain liegt sagen sie sollen die Nameserver Einträge durch die Nameserver von DynDNS ersetzen.
Nach jedem Einwählen deine aktuelle IP Adresse bei DynDNS eintragen.

Schon funktioniert die Weiterleitung auf deinen Rechner. Und wie Tim schon meinte ist Windows 98SE nicht die beste Wahl


----------



## chibisuke (9. Oktober 2003)

also gut

1.) das mit dem provider doppelt und 3fach abchecken, gibt sonst womöglich ärger... vertrag auf jedenfall mehrfach prüfen ob das auch erlaubt ist (normal ist serverbetrieb verboten)

2.) http://www.dyndns.org nen acc beschaffen...

3.) von dyndns.org den client baliddns runter laden und auf deinen acc einstellen, dadurch wird deine IP automatisch aktualisiert wenn sie sich ändert

4.) bei deiner domain einen DNS eintrag einfügen... http://www.deinedomain.de IN CNAME deindyndnsacc.dyndns.org

5.) http://www.apache.org ... den apache server runter laden.. achtung konfigoration funktioniert manuell über konfig datei.. entspreche hilfedateien zu rate ziehen wenn du unsicher bist

6.) http://www.php.net   ... php runter laden und nach c:\php\ installieren.. und dann die apache konfigoration entsprechend der install.txt die im php paket enthalten ist anpassen

7.) eventuell http://www.mysql.org... mysql runter laden und starten (autostart erforlg dann später automatisch)

8.) personal firewall beschaffen und installieren


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

Was sollte ich denn an deiner Meinung nach nehmen? Ich möchte auf jeden fall ein Win Betriebssystem da ich mich nur damit auskenne. 

DANKE SCHONMAL FÜR DIE ANLEITUNGEN WERDE ES GLEICH AUSPROBIEREN!


----------



## danube (9. Oktober 2003)

Windows 2000


----------



## Tim C. (9. Oktober 2003)

> Nach jedem Einwählen deine aktuelle IP Adresse bei DynDNS eintragen.



Genau dafür gibt es dann auch ein Tool, was man in den Autostart hängen könnte. Aber ich würde mir das wirklich nochmal *sehr sehr gut* überlegen. Wenn du DSL hast, hast du 128kbit Upstream, ergo haben deine Page Besucher 128kbit Downstream von deinem Server. Dann hast du mal 2-5 Leute gleichzeitig drauf und dann haben die Modem-Like Speed. Nicht sehr erstrebenswert.


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

Funktioniert das auch mit einem P3 500 und 128mb Ram gut?


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Oktober 2003)

30 GB sind doch nicht viel ....

Es ist aber DUMM das Ganze über ne DSL-Leitung zu realisieren ... 

Such Dir einen Anbieter, der ab - sagen wir mal 30 GIG dicht macht. D.H. die 30 GB kriegst Du auf jeden Fall, danach wird die Verbindung zum Server gekappt. Da kündigt auch niemand den Vertrag und Dir entstehen keine  weiteren Kosten.

Ein P3 500 mit  128 MB wäre vielleicht was für Linux, aber mit WINDOOF?
Wenn Du nur mit Windoze umgehen kannst, solltest Du echt die Finger von einem eigenen Server lassen ..... klingt fies, ist aber besser für alle ...


----------



## vanteX (9. Oktober 2003)

Du meintest das die Stromkosten egal sind. Nun ich habe mal eine Rechnung gemacht für dieses Thema (da ich mich selbst damit befasst habe) und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

PC = 300 W (Durchschnitt)
Stromtarif = 0,15 €(Durchschnitt)
0,3 KW * 24h * 365 Tage * 0,15 € = 394,20 €

Das sind zwar jetzt nur Schätzwerte, aber es soll halt mal verdeutlichen was dich das ganze an Stromkosten kosten würde. Da kannst du denke ich auch ein gutes Webspace Paket mit viel Traffic kaufen


----------



## Kai Graf (9. Oktober 2003)

*g* da kannst du vielleicht recht haben.....


----------



## strao (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kai Graf _
> *30gig pro Monat*


Lustig. Soviel kannste mit deinem T-Dsl grade so uploaden wenn du rund um die Uhr mit über 14k dabei bist. Extrem unrealistisch!


----------

